# This is weird



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone read this?

Patricky Freire: Commission nearly banned me during bro's Bellator 123 title fight



> However, as Patricky Freire, a licensed cornerman (“second”) for his fight, shouted instructions to his brother, he said an official from the Mohegan Tribe Department of Athletic Regulation threatened to remove him from the event.
> 
> “Around the third or fourth round, the athletic commission threatened to expel me because I was yelling out a lot, and that it might sway the judges,” he told MMAjunkie after the event.
> 
> Although cornermen are permitted to give instructions during a bout, he said he was obviously confused by the mandate, especially since he was speaking Portuguese and the cageside officials were all American.


If this is true I don't see how Greg Jackson would ever make it through a fight without getting thrown out.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

That is a little sketchy..... need more info.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah that's strange. I remember someone in the past, I think it was Rockhold before the Kennedy fight he commented how Jackson will overreact and make a simple strike look a lot better by yelling and going crazy but the Pitbull bros are Portuguese and the judges are American.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess we better remove the whole audience as well because they might react to some punches.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Seems like they need to find better judges if this is the case.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I guess we better remove the whole audience as well because they might react to some punches.



I have long said I hate when Brazilians fight in Brazil because the crowds are so biased. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------

